

Complaining Facebook users aren't a liability, they're a competitive advantage - mchang16
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/03/20/complaining-facebook-users-are-competitive-advantage

======
unalone
That's a good point - I hadn't thought of that before. Protests rarely last
long over trivial matters - usually a site is killed not by controversy but by
apathy. This shows, if anything, how attached to Facebook its users are.

~~~
ErrantX
I had the same "revelation" (strong word, a bit to strong). They could be
right.

Certainly a good point (they earned a sticky reader here :))

